# Volleyball



## Vern (Feb 23, 2014)

Post your favorites from this high speed sport typically held in poorly lit arenas. A challenge for photographer and kit.

1DX, 200 f2, ISO 5000, 1/1000, f2. Serving is one time its easy to anticipate the action and catch a full frame composition.


----------



## Vern (Feb 23, 2014)

And the jump serve.

1DX, 135 f2, ISO 8000, 1/800, f2


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 23, 2014)

Dude, that photogenic player. :-* She pushes without grimacing. Beautiful photos of a beautiful player.


----------



## nonac (Feb 23, 2014)

5d MkIII, 135mm f/2, don't have the EXIF data handy at the moment.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 24, 2014)

Vern said:


> Post your favorites from this high speed sport typically held in poorly lit arenas. A challenge for photographer and kit.
> 
> 1DX, 200 f2, ISO 5000, 1/1000, f2. Serving is one time its easy to anticipate the action and catch a full frame composition.



1D X + 200 f2 - one word comes to mind ==> SPEED


----------



## bobby samat (Feb 24, 2014)

when i shot sports a lot, indoor volleyball was always the most difficult. nice shots.

f/2 would have helped . . .


----------



## Cory (Feb 24, 2014)

A recent one:


----------



## Vern (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice shots guys. A couple from a well lit location - UNC Volleyball. 1DX, 70-200 2.8II.


----------



## Vern (Feb 24, 2014)

two more - she can fly


----------



## Northstar (Mar 11, 2014)

Vern said:


> two more - she can fly



She sure can fly! That first one is really great!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Vern, great job!


----------

